

Very strange Nokia Lumia 2520 ad - tartuffe78
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7xVrI-tUIQ

======
huxley
Will no one learn the lesson of the Palm Pre Creepy Woman ads?

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3OfYkJbyLw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3OfYkJbyLw)

------
deletes
Creep mode >>Activate<<!

That guy should get his own movie.

------
anoncowherd
At least it's amusing :)

